# Clever Halloween dish names



## lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I own and run a small restaurant in the UK and we really go to town for halloween.
In the past we have used names such as Spooky Steak and Wild Mushroom Pie and Trick or treacle pudding or Sinister Syrup Sponge with Creepy Custard on our menu.

I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas for what I could name some dishes on the menu? spookier the better!

Thanks in advance. x


----------



## captainpotwash (Jul 24, 2009)

Ghoulash
Grave-y
undeads and thousands
calzombie
I scream


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You may want to take a look at:
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/food-...halloween.html


----------



## lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Have just about sorted the menu now.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

UK Halloween is in August? 
Wow. Wish I could get that far ahead of the game...


----------



## lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, UK halloween is 31 october but I like to get organised early! We are already a third full with bookings as its such a popular night.

We already have people booking for Christmas who are asking for that menu too! Thats my next project.


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

Last year for halloween we ran a special...it was a six ounce salmon filet on top of rice with a blood orange balsamic reduction.. we called it 'salmon, bloody salmon. I know its also a rip off of U2's sunday bloody sunday but it fit for the halloween theme. I'll see if I can remember any of the other ones....

oh and just a funny side note, I had left over prime rib from my special on saturday and ran a sandwich special with it today for lunch and called it 'optimus prime rib sandwich' haha a little ode to transformers 2


----------



## lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the optimus prime dish!


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

was being cheeky, Lulu. 

on what day do you UKer's celebrate Lincoln's Birthday?
sorry, my jokes aren't funny...

I ADORE the optimus prime dish. wow. Great name. Stealing it, maybe. Thanks!


----------



## lulu (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you mean Lincoln the small town in the UK?! Hehe!:lol:

It's Yorkshire Day here tomorrow and as we are in the County of Yorkshire we will again be giving away a complimentary yorkshire pudding served with onion gravy as a starter! Last years Yorkshire Day celebrations brought our 6th biggest takings of the year!


----------

